# Online Support Group using Dr. Richard's CBT Tapes



## cicada (Aug 25, 2005)

Okay, so I tried to get a group of fellow SAers in my city to come to a local support. So far I haven't had any luck. Time for a new plan of action. I have Dr. Richards' cognitive behavioral therapy tapes, and although the program is very good and I am confident it will help me overcome SA, I can't seem to stick with it. I'd really like to find someone out there who also wants to do Dr. Richards' program. We could offer each other encouragement and motivation. I feel like if I had someone expecting to hear my progress, I'd be more motivated to do it.

Aren't familiar with Dr. Richards' CBT program? I encourage everyone with SA to look into it. It will cost you close to $400.00 but you get 20 weeks worth of taped therapy without having to deal with the anxiety of meeting face to face with a therapist who may or may not fully understand SA. If you are uninsured and have thought about going to a therapist but know you wouldn't be able to afford the average rate of $100.00 for each hour of therapy, then this may be a cheaper option. Dr. Richards overcame severe SA himself and currently is a psycholgist who only treats SA. You also get a workbook and access to a special SA website with the purchase of the tapes or CDs. You can find info about this program at http://www.socialanxietyinstitute.org


----------



## Jess (Oct 23, 2004)

*hey*

I dont have the tapes yet but I am planning on getting them. I will let you know when I do, and then I would love to join you.


----------



## gisgal (Dec 20, 2005)

I just stumbled across the website for Dr. Richard's Tapes as I was looking for resources to help me with my SA. I was sort of put off by the cost but would buy them if I knew they were worthwhile. 

If I did buy the tapes, I would definitely be interested in an on-line support group, since its so hard to find one or a knowledgable therapist. 

Please let me know if you think the tapes are worth $400. Thanks!


----------



## seagreen16 (Sep 24, 2005)

I bought the CD version. I have them, but I only got to about CD 3 or 4 out of 20 or so. I think I paid in the upper 200's for them. I'm glad I have them, but do I think they are worth that much? No, because I didn't get that much value for them. My philosophy is that each thing you read or listen to in terms of this anxiety things takes you a little further whether you realize it or not. It expands your thinking and widens your world just a little bit so you get better and better at coping over time. So I didn't get $200 worth of knowledge or help from it, but I'm glad I have it though I got to only CD 3. A lot of the first 3 CDs are slow and they only cover a little in each CD since he talks so slowly. I think they could have summarized it and made it a lot shorter. I am familiar with the basic concepts he presents on them because I have read them somewhere else or practiced them on my own. So I guess I wasn't too eager to listen to the rest of them because I felt it wouldn't be anything drastically new. But I feel good knowing that if I run into a rough patch where my anxiety is out of control, I can listen to them and get some new ideas.

If you want to make the most economical decision, I think a lot of self-help books are just as good and probably will cost only about $15 if you buy them new.


----------



## SHAFIEK (Feb 17, 2006)

I HAVE DONE DR. RICHARDS AUDIO SERIES AND IT WAS THE MOST WORTHWHILE ITEM I HAVE PURCHASED IN MY LIFE. IT HAS REALLY HELPED ME ALOT AND I WOULD ENCOURAGE ANYONE TO GET IT AS IT WILL HELP U IF U STICK WITH IT AND DONT GIVE UP.


----------



## nesteroff (Nov 14, 2003)

...


----------



## AJ (Feb 15, 2006)

Anyone on this post still active? I was looking at the information on this website today and was encouraged by it. It looks like good stuff and I was considering purchasing it. Drop me a note if you are interested!

AJ


----------



## Rebfancy (Jul 10, 2005)

I would really like to participate in a group like this, cause I really need the help, but I can't afford the program. If anyone is discussing the assignments/exercises given, then I'd participate in that if someone could let me know what they are. 
I'm looking for a counceling type online support group.


----------



## ball99 (Mar 2, 2006)

For an online support group could we agree to meet at this same site at a certain time every night or would another location be better? What thoughts or suggestions do the rest of you have ?


----------



## kmsmile8 (Aug 22, 2005)

Hey, my friend bought the tapes and says they are totally worth it!! He feels that he is getting better everyday. I am going to buy the tapes in June. I need to save some money!! I would love to make a group happen!! I am totally interste!!


----------



## Jnmcda0 (Nov 28, 2003)

I have the tapes and I was corresponding with a girl from this site for awhile. I was doing good for awhile, but I changed shifts at work and we couldn't talk anymore. I lost motivation after that.

I think if you can get a group together to meet a couple times a week (or preferably everyday), it would be very worthwhile.

A word of advice...once you get farther along in the tapes, the amount of reading that is suggested goes up. I'd break it up so that you stick to the 30 minutes a day (if you want to read more, great, but don't over-exert yourself).


----------



## Softy785 (Apr 16, 2006)

I'd be very interested in being in a group like that. I've had the tapes for almost two years now. They helped me a whole lot but then i slacked off in my therapy and now i'm prettymuch back to where i started. But I'd like to start working on the tapes again and the readings. So sign me up!


----------



## Jocelyn (Aug 10, 2007)

I know this thread is a little old but...

About a month ago, I purchased Dr. Richard's CD Series. So far, I've been sticking with and plan to continue. 

Does anyone have any new experiences/opinions/tips to share about the series?

Also, if anyone knows of a support group in Houston, TX, please let me know.

Thanks!


----------



## wallstreet78 (Mar 6, 2009)

Hello All,

I have been using Dr.Richards tape for the last 3-4 months and it definitely helped me open my eyes to the possibilities of overcoming SA. I am in Austin and looking to meet people who are interested in practicing the behavioral techniques based on the audio series. Please reply.

thanks.


----------

